# Sterling Silver w ABWB



## manbuckwal (Jun 9, 2014)

Baron Rollerball wrapped with African Blackwood with a lil burl Burl in it from Steve. Finished w Med CA . Hard to see the figure in the wood sometimes (pay no attn to the dust specs lol) . Pics inside and out in sunlight . Really happy w how this turned out 

Thanks for looking !

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2014)

You on a roll lately. Looks good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks great, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2014)

Love that one, Tom. A beautiful pen, just up my alley... simple and shows off a stunning piece of lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2014)

Woooo ... now that's all kinds of nice -- great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 9, 2014)

Classy Classic Tom. That one packs a lot of WOW factor!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jun 9, 2014)

Very nice looking pen Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks mighty fine. Great job.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice pen Tom- the sterling really goes with the Blackwood.......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------

